# Grape Vine disease or....



## Snowbird (Sep 29, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what may the problem with my vines.....


----------



## Snowbird (Sep 29, 2010)

*Vine problems*

Any suggestions on fixing this?


----------



## stdkls28 (Sep 30, 2010)

Where are you located? What kind of grapes? and I have read something about he reddish-brown spots and the brown patch with lil black specks in it...let me see if i can find that again...I think it may be Black Rot. There are remedies but you'll have to do a google search for more info. Here is a link to one place:

http://http://www.nysipm.cornell.edu/factsheets/grapes/diseases/grape_br.pdf


----------



## grapeman (Sep 30, 2010)

The pictures are too small to be of any help. One needs to examine the spots to make a determination. Use the link in the previous post to go look through the fact sheets andy you can probably better tell the cause of them than we can from the tiny pictures.


----------

